# XP merkt sich bei DFÜ das PW nicht



## Fargus (10. Januar 2004)

Grüß euch,

Nachdem ich lange im Inet nach einer Lösung für mein Problem gesucht habe und nichts gefunden hab, frag ich mal hier 

Also ich habe ADSL + Flat bei T-Online 
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Prof
bisher bin ich immer über DFÜ ins Internet, das die T-Online Software ja nicht so der Hit ist.
Funktionierte alles über Monate Normal, eines Abends beendete ich das Internet und wählte mich später noch mal ein.
Ging aber auf einmal nicht mehr: Benutzer oder Kennwort falsch
DFÜ Verbindung neu installiert, ergebniss negativ.
Anruf bei T-Online, die teure 0190 Nr *g*...... Die meinten, das sei ein Problem wo bei XP ab und an mal auftaucht und ich solle die T-Online software installieren und damit ins Netz gehen.... *danke T-Online für die Lösung meines Problemes*...Naja gesagt getan und klar geht....aber wie gesagt ich möchte nicht über diese Software rein, sonder wieder über die DFÜ (Eigene Verbindung).
Nur ist das Ergebniss immer das gleiche, sobald ich die DFÜ Verbindung Korrekt und Richtig installiert habe: Benutzer oder Kennwort falsch... 
Weiß da jemand was?


Grüße,
Fargus


----------



## Freed (17. Januar 2004)

Hm, ich kann dir leider net helfen, aber als ich auch noch so ins netz gegangenbin war das bei mir auch so!  habs ne hinbekommen!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (17. Januar 2004)

Ich war bisher nur über DFÜ bei T-Online drin (allerdings mit W2K). Ging bisher immer ohne Probleme.

Eine Beschreibung, was alles wie einzustellen ist, gibt's hier: http://gschwarz.de/tdslxp.htm#dslwinxp

Wichtig: in den Internetoptionen unter Verbindung muss die T-Online-Verbindung als Standard eingestellt werden.


Dunsti


----------



## Fargus (27. Januar 2004)

Jap........aber wie gesagt, es ging bisher auch immer ohne Probleme. Ich hab nix verstellt oder gelöscht.
Werd ich wohl das System neu aufsetzen müssen.


grüße
Fargus


----------



## thing (27. Januar 2004)

Das Fenster was bei der Anwahl erscheint wenn dein Kennwort nicht vorhanden ist hat unten zwei Optionen:

Nur lokaler Benutzer blablabla
Alle Benutzer blablabla

Ich komme per DFÜ nur ins Netz, wenn ich die untere Methode auswähle, Gott weiß woran der Mist liegt  ! Verstellt sich bei mir auch ab und zu mal...

Gruß thing


----------



## Fargus (27. Januar 2004)

ah.........das währe noch ne Möglichkeit.....
Isch werd das morgen gleich mal versuchen
Dank Dir.


Fargus


----------



## kaot (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fargus _
> *Grüß euch,
> 
> Nachdem ich lange im Inet nach einer Lösung für mein Problem gesucht habe und nichts gefunden hab, frag ich mal hier
> ...



Hiho,
bei mir ein ganz ähnliches Problem 
WinXP; Arcor; Internetverbindung verstellt sich automatisch, so dass ich immer benutzername und passwort neu eingegben muss. Außerdem erstellt -was auch immer es sein mag- eine zweite verbindung (arcor_old),die auch nicht funktioniert .
Habe Xp updates gemacht, virenscanner drübergejagt,Dienste gecheckt, startup gecheckt und bereits zwei dialer entfernt - immer diese nups,die die rechner zumüllen -  aber DAS PROB BESTEHT NOCH !
Kann mir BITTE jmd helfen? *amEndeMitSeinemLateinSei*


----------



## videostudiodigital (22. April 2004)

Also 

Wir arbeiten nur mit DFÜ und haben keinerlei Probleme bei unseren Rechnern.

Es hört sich aber fast so an bei euch als ob ihr euch mit unterschiedlichen Benutzerkonten anmelden wollt

Also kurz gesagt es kann sein das ihr bei der Einrichtung zum Beispiel als Admin angemeldet seid und ihr nun das DFÜ einrichtet.
Dann startet ihr neu und schon habt ihr vielleicht ein andere Benutzerkonto aktiv und dann passiert es das die Eintsellungen wieder weg sind.

Ist nur ein Tip ! 


Bei uns läuft alles Prima wie gesagt hatten noch nie Probleme mit einem DFÜ - Netzwerk

gruss


----------

